# Is the Yoder YS640 worth $750 more than the RecTec Stampede?



## runway1 (Aug 22, 2018)

I don't mind spending the extra money, but it burns me if it's not worth it.  The RecTec RT-590 Stampede is $900 with shipping.  The Yoder YS640 is $1449, and I think another $200 to ship it.  That's a $750 difference.

I know they're both great but has anyone seen the two together?  Is there a $750 difference?  Features are roughly the same.  Which has the better value?


----------



## kruizer (Aug 22, 2018)

I believe the Yoder is made from much heavier steel than the Rec Tec


----------



## SonnyE (Aug 22, 2018)

I think the Yoder is also Made in the U.S.A. .....

Yep, Made in the USA. https://www.yodersmokers.com/

Rec Tech's I believe are made "Off-Shore". They don't seem to say...
https://www.rectecgrills.com/rec-tec-grills-stampede/


----------



## mike243 (Aug 22, 2018)

Is the warranty's about the same?


----------



## ross77 (Aug 22, 2018)

The Yoder is thicker but the RecTec is stainless.  The warranty on the Stampede is 2 years.  I think a better comparison would be the RecTec Bull vs the Yoder 640.

The Bull has a 6 year warranty, stainless cooking chamber, built in meat probes and wifi.  The Yoder is a beast though and made in the US.  

2 years ago I had it down to either the 640 or the RecTec 680 but I just couldn't spend $1700.  I went with the RecTec.


----------



## SonnyE (Aug 22, 2018)

Are you really comparing Apples to Apples here?

Or trying to justify something?


----------



## runway1 (Aug 23, 2018)

The latter.  Yes, one is American made, the other is not.  One is heavier matl and well coated, but the other is stainless.  Just wondering, with all these considerations, is one worth the $750 more than the other?

Maybe the RecTec Bull is a better comparison - it's $1200, shipped.


----------



## kruizer (Aug 23, 2018)

I would say yes, if that is what you want. I bought the Camp Chef but I got the military discount of 30%. It work great.


----------



## banderson7474 (Aug 23, 2018)

Go with this one and call it a day

https://www.rectecgrills.com/bull-rt-700-wood-pellet-grill/


----------



## runway1 (Aug 23, 2018)

Wait....from the Stampede description:  "The Stampede has a unique octagon-shaped cooking chamber made of stainless steel that sets it apart from other grills on the market, while offering the durability to last a lifetime."

https://www.rectecgrills.com/rec-tec-grills-stampede/


----------



## runway1 (Aug 23, 2018)

banderson7474 said:


> Go with this one and call it a day
> 
> I think I might be with ya there.
> 
> ...





kruizer said:


> I would say yes, if that is what you want. I bought the Camp Chef but I got the military discount of 30%. It work great.



Now, that's a score.


----------



## runway1 (Aug 23, 2018)

Well, in a side by side of the RecTec 590 & 700, the only difference is the size.  Both have same stainless elements, both have same controller, dual probes, etc.

700 is bigger with 10# more in the hopper.  Otherwise identical.  I only need the 590 - so back at original question.


----------



## ross77 (Aug 23, 2018)

The 590 is thinner gauge steel than the Bull and a 2 year vs 6 year warranty.


----------



## keithd (Aug 23, 2018)

kruizer said:


> I would say yes, if that is what you want. I bought the Camp Chef but I got the military discount of 30%. It work great.




Does Camp Chef still offer that discount? 30% seems a lot, but great if they do it. I'm active duty, so that kind of a discount changes things...


----------



## runway1 (Aug 27, 2018)

ross77 said:


> The 590 is thinner gauge steel than the Bull and a 2 year vs 6 year warranty.


Well, that's a good catch and something to consider.  Thanks!


----------



## vaffanculo403 (Aug 31, 2018)

I was also told when I called the stampede used 430 stainless for the cooking grates and drip pan.  The bull uses 304 stainless...


----------



## vaffanculo403 (Aug 31, 2018)

Does the yoder have a PID controller?  I know the RecTec's do...


----------



## texomakid (Aug 31, 2018)

I got a Yoder 640 and I really like it. Warranty is 10 years on burn out, 3 years on electronics, 1 year on igniter.
It's a beast at 330 lbs. Add on's you'll probably want include the heat defuser with the door (this should have been standard & included with purchase), top shelf grate, searing/grill grates, cover, ........ and you're up to $2000 just like that. Then add thermometers in the doors......

Even though I really like my Yoder if I could hit the reset button I'd probably go with RecTec. So from a Yoder owner I'd say the extra cost is not justified?


----------



## runway1 (Sep 2, 2018)

Thanks, Texoma.  Much appreciated!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 3, 2018)

Other than the extremely heavy construction of the Yoder, there is no technology that makes it work better or differently from the Rectec. Unless you are located far to the north and will be smoking in below zero temps, there is little benefit to just being thicker, heavier steel. Watching videos of guys with well used older Yoders, the high temperature paint does not seem to hold up well and would have to be refinished periodically. While a side burn pot, separated from the pellet auger, is safe from back burning pellets, your searing area over direct heat is very limited. The Rectec central burner would be better for grilling, but in the event of a positive pressure fan malfunction, you would have a fire in the feed tube and hopper. That would be a lot of feeder parts to replace. I think I would still go with the Rectec and keep an eye on things...JJ


----------



## runway1 (Sep 4, 2018)

Very good points, Chef.  Thank you


----------



## sooner fan (Sep 5, 2018)

My answer would be no and is based on owning the Yoder for over 3 years and just added a rec tec 700 (Bull) to my arsenal.  Yes, the Yoder is built like a beast and the size of a tank which makes it more difficult to maneuver and move.  

I am super impressed with the rec tec for less money.  The wi fi option, built in probes, and ability to change and check temps when away has been great.  The build is not near the yoder and if I had a do over I would probably add the competition cart to the rec tec as the current legs and wheels are kind of flimsy in my opinion.  

They both cook well and do what they are supposed to.  I like the traditional looks of the yoder vs the rec tec and find the horn handles kind of silly.  A small thing that is also a pain is the assemble you have to do with the rec tec.  It's not bad but you still have to do it.  I have turned out excellent product on both!

I have also had a Cookshack and a Treager pellet grill.  Of the 4 I definetly prefer the Yoder and the Rec Tec for what it's worth.


----------



## revs2ninegrand (Sep 12, 2018)

So I actually just sold my RecTec 680 (older model bought in 2012ish) and picked up a Yoder 640 on a comp cart. I do miss the 40lb hopper, but I personally find the construction a lot better on the Yoder. The RecTec seemed very top heavy when wheeling it around and the temps were off a fair amount (not severe differences).

I know RecTec has made vast improvements since mine was built but I was just ready for a change (and shelves and an extra rack) so I made the jump. The Yoder moves around from garage to patio much better and in my opinion has a much better fit and finish. 

Lastly, why not the Yoder 480 since you're comparing it to the smaller Rec Tec?


----------



## vaffanculo403 (Sep 14, 2018)

The comp cart would have certainly fixed the stability issue with the RecTec


----------

